# vegetarians: What are you doing it for??



## mrboajangles (Jul 14, 2007)

Just wondering why people are vegetarians? I think it is pointless and pretty silly really. 
I can understand if you dont like the taste of meat... but with so many delicious animals to choose from I find it hard to believe thats you hate the taste of them all!!!
Maybe its a moral thing. Why but? Humans are designed to eat meat and vegies etc, if you look out our teeth you will see we have both Incisors and canines and molars!!
We are also in a food chain we are above cows etc, just like snakes are above mice!!!
Maybe you think its cruel?? You not eating meat does not change that in anyway!!!
I also read somewhere once (not sure if its true) that vegetarians live on average 7 years less!! and vegans even less!!! Vegans even more of a joke!!!

So whos a vegetarian and why??


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 14, 2007)

...


----------



## Horsy (Jul 14, 2007)

Haha I laugh when they are like "You're killing innocent animals when you can eat veggies!"
The grain they eat kills millions of animals during harvesting. All those little bunnies, snakes, mice, rats, etc from the big machines. At least we eat the meat we kill, not leave it to rot in a field somewhere.


----------



## grimbeny (Jul 14, 2007)

but u need 10 times the land to grow 1 kg of meat as 1kg of flour etc.


----------



## Horsy (Jul 14, 2007)

So. Let them use their own gardens to grow their own food and stop killing all those animals during harvesting. Impractical? yeah well so is your stupid diet.


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 14, 2007)

very true!!! as far as thinking that if they dont eat meat... less cows are killed. Well I would say its more likely that the cows are just standing around a bit longer until they get killed. Maybe they should try and convince all living animals to stop eating meat!!! OH wait then they wont be able to keep snakes!!! You know snakes.... the reptile in the wild that either chokes, or poisons its prey to death!!!! how inhumane is that!!!


----------



## Horsy (Jul 14, 2007)

Haha. Cows have it made. I'd like to grow up eating endless food, being happy then when I'm in the prime of my life, get a nail in the head and die humanely rather than live on to old age and suffer.


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 14, 2007)

ohh and as far as environment reason... I was watching a thing on cows the other day.. I think ABC. about how much cows contribute to the greenhouse gasses! aparently one cow does the same as one car. If we keep there numbers down by eating them, are we not being more environmentaly friendly??


----------



## grimbeny (Jul 14, 2007)

haha, im not even a vego. But i appreciate anyone which chooses to be. whether u like it or not, eating meat is destructive, and i havnt seen any evidence to suggest it is required in our diet. Their isnt anything destructive about a native snake eating a native prey item as it is unlikely that this is going to cause extinction of an environment.


----------



## grimbeny (Jul 14, 2007)

mrboajangles said:


> ohh and as far as environment reason... I was watching a thing on cows the other day.. I think ABC. about how much cows contribute to the greenhouse gasses! aparently one cow does the same as one car. If we keep there numbers down by eating them, are we not being more environmentaly friendly??



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

this is the most illogical thing ive heard all day. The only reason their r so many cows is cos we want to eat them.


----------



## nuthn2do (Jul 14, 2007)

This thread should get fun by half past beer o'clock. Oh, almost forgot to mention i only eat cats.


----------



## Horsy (Jul 14, 2007)

Well not every block of land is equally fertile. Sometimes you cant grow potatoes, wheat, etc. You think farmers always have a choice on what they do with their land? There's more money in raising cows then there is in growing corn and they have to make a living.


----------



## coxy (Jul 14, 2007)

I don't understand why people choose that path, but ill respect there decision.
We are omnivores so its natural to eat meat.
Not wanting to offend any vegetarians but i think its abit of a attention seeking thing.


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 14, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> this is the most illogical thing ive heard all day. The only reason their r so many cows is cos we want to eat them.



lol, but if we stop eating them the numbers will sky rocket!!! CHAOS


----------



## grimbeny (Jul 14, 2007)

i duno what ur trying to say horsy


----------



## coxy (Jul 14, 2007)

nuthn2do said:


> This thread should get fun by half past beer o'clock. Oh, almost forgot to mention i only eat cats.


Beer o'clock started when i was cooking the bbq for lunch


----------



## grimbeny (Jul 14, 2007)

who needs logic anyway


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 14, 2007)

coxy said:


> I don't understand why people choose that path, but ill respect there decision.
> We are omnivores so its natural to eat meat.
> Not wanting to offend any vegetarians but i think its abit of a attention seeking thing.



Thats right its a fashion statement!!!!
The drive around in there worn out kombi vans polluting this earth thinking its cool not to eat meat but cool to lick toads!!! Hows that for a stereotype!!!


----------



## grimbeny (Jul 14, 2007)

lol sick one dude


----------



## Dodie (Jul 14, 2007)

How many of the proud meat eaters here can honestly say they could hold a gun to a cows head and pull the trigger? How many could actually kill all the animals they eat? I say if your going to eat it you should be able to kill it. 

I think we 'evolved' to eat meat, we could eat all of the sustanance we need from fruit, vegies, nuts etc but meat is a 'easier' alternative in ways I agree. Designed? I think not, adaptation is more fitting..

Myboajangles I think your comments about vegetarians are uncalled for, calling someone elses opinions silly? They think it is morally disgusting... most vegetarians I know think that the killing of innocent animals is cruel and unnecessary - fair enough

As a whole I say Australians eat WAY too much meat, you need more land grow all of this meat and in the end you leave a greater ecological footprint behind. 

Cant remeber the exact numbers but humans only need around 1 acre of land to feed and house themselves - Australians use around 14


----------



## Horsy (Jul 14, 2007)

> most vegetarians I know think that the killing of innocent animals is cruel and unnecessary - fair enough



I don't see them protesting the cease of their food source because millions of animals are killed during harvesting. At least one study has shown that simply mowing an alfalfa field caused a 50% reduction in the gray-tailed vole population. What about all the controlled hunts in the United States that happen because elk, deer, moose, etc threaten wheat, soy vegetable and other crops. It happens several times a year. 

To say that their diet isn't contributing to any animal's death is wrong. I know you never said that but just in general.


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 14, 2007)

DODIE, I suggest to you to go watch NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC channel for a while, Because it seems to me alot of other animals eat these innocent animals too, Is this also wrong!!! And there are also primates that eat meat!!! As for killing them myself, to survive yes i could, but i wouldnt like doing it!!!


----------



## grimbeny (Jul 14, 2007)

lol im sure they dont claim to be as holly as budda himself, does that mean we should all go out driving hummers, and eating fish trawled from the reef. Making any step towards a positive outcome is helpful.


----------



## Horsy (Jul 14, 2007)

They know deep down that you could help limit a whole lot more suffering, but they've chosen not to. They've chosen not to because their lifestyle is too convenient, and they'd have to give up too much, but nevermind that--they have a conscience to feel good about, and they can't let a little thing like millions of violent deaths of field animals get in the way of their moral trip.


----------



## grimbeny (Jul 14, 2007)

hahaha ur a joke horsy


----------



## Tatelina (Jul 14, 2007)

mrboajangles said:


> I also read somewhere once (not sure if its true) that vegetarians live on average 7 years less!! and vegans even less!!! Vegans even more of a joke!!!


Are you sure you didn't read that on average people are vegetarians for 7 years?

We have both incisors for eating meat, and flat teeth for eating greenery. 
We're omnivores....but our diet is so fantastically out of whack we might as well be carnivores completely.
Look at our appendix...over the years of development we have lost the use of it and now it is a useless organ that get's inflammed and needs to be cut out.

My line used to be: I don't agree with the way animals are raised and killed in today's society. 

Give me a happy cow that's out and about excersising and doing happy, standard cow things with a quick swift death and I'll happily eat it...although now I've got an aversion to meat and don't particularly like the taste of it. Plus I don't like the thought of it fermenting in my stomach.

We are meant to eat animals and yes we are the top of the food chain but with the way we waste so many resources producing the tonnes and tonnes of meat that we don't actually need (look at the obeisty rates!!) and the way's we do it in mass production to minimise cost at the expense of the animals' welfare..... just doesn't sit right with me. 
Each to their own. 
I never push my values and opinions onto other people so I would never tolerate people attempting to stop me from doing what I believe.


----------



## Horsy (Jul 14, 2007)

Aha I like this statement here



> vegetarians love to boast outrageous figures like "it takes 5,000 gallons of water to produce one pound of beef and only 20 gallons to produce one pound of wheat." I've heard figures ranging from 2,000 to 5,000, and vegetarians will be damned if they include a source so we'll take the mean (that means "average") and go with 3,500. The average person consumes 1.5 million gallons of water every year (it takes water to grow and produce the food you eat in addition to the water you drink, quit emailing me you morons). Why isn't PETA protesting overpopulation of humans on the street corners? Why isn't PETA passing out free condoms or throwing javelins in your bits when you walk down the street if they really cared about water consumption? It's not like that water just suddenly disappears. The earth has had about the same amount of water for 2 billion years. So if a pound of beef takes 3,500 gallons of water, what difference does it make? How many vegetarians drive a car? To make a car (including tires), it takes about 40,000 gallons of fresh water. That's not including the gas it takes to run the car, the electricity to run the gas station, the water used to create the boat that brought your precious oil, the water used to create the pavement you drive on, the destruction of toxic chemicals that went into creating your clothes, and the electricity you use every day to send me stupid emails over the internet. Every year you are directly responsible for the consumption of billions of gallons of water. There are 26 million people suffering preventable brain damage from iodine deficiency, and another 1.5 billion people at risk. Nevermind that, you have animals to save. By driving your cars, you pump billions of tons of poison into the atmosphere and you're slowly killing us all. The computer you use requires 250 watts of electricity, let alone the billions of computers required to keep you on the internet. All consuming energy. All contributing to pollution. Let's just ignore those minor hypocrisies. Someone wants to enjoy a burger and you'll be damned if you're going to let them.


----------



## grimbeny (Jul 14, 2007)

i think it would be pretty hard to get offended by ppl so narrow minded


----------



## Dodie (Jul 14, 2007)

mrboajangles said:


> DODIE, I suggest to you to go watch NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC channel for a while, Because it seems to me alot of other animals eat these innocent animals too, Is this also wrong!!! And there are also primates that eat meat!!! As for killing them myself, to survive yes i could, but i wouldnt like doing it!!!


 

So just because you eat meat, and some monkeys eat meat, Every human should too? Theres documented evidence that shows primates that have homosexual sex, so MrBoa, go get cracking! 

My point is these vegetarians find it morally off putting to eat meat, they cant eat another living creature, which is fair enough in my books, and you just call their actions silly...


----------



## grimbeny (Jul 14, 2007)

So what is ur sollution horsy, be as pollutive as possible becaus watever we do we are causing pollution? Their are always going to be options and our options are going to have impacts regardless, should we think about them, i say yes.


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 14, 2007)

Tatelina, no i am sure of what i read, because it would be more likely vegetarians last 7 weeks as they get sick of eating plant matter!!
I am not going to argue that we humans are wasters!! that is true, but thats not why people become vegetarians, and if that is the reason and that is their protest, it will not change a thing!!!
Who says our diet is out of wack?? I am very healthy and I dont eat too many vegies!!! 
cows are killed very humanely (Instant) but yes some do have poor living conditions, But so do some peoples pets, should people protest this by not having pets???

NIKKI_ELMO10, all the veggies are still asleep as they dont have the energy to get up yet, Lack of iron maybe


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 14, 2007)

Dodie said:


> So just because you eat meat, and some monkeys eat meat, Every human should too? Theres documented evidence that shows primates that have homosexual sex, so MrBoa, go get cracking!
> 
> My point is these vegetarians find it morally off putting to eat meat, they cant eat another living creature, which is fair enough in my books, and you just call their actions silly...



No i am just saying its natural to eat meat!!! as for the gay monkeys, there are gay humans, and that is quite normal too now. Doesnt float my boat but!!!
Plants are living!!! they eat them. Wouldnt it be funny if scientist worked out that plants have feeling etc. What would the vegies eat then??? ROCKS??


----------



## Horsy (Jul 14, 2007)

No, just saying that people need to have a harder think before preaching about how their way is the way of life and how people who eat meat are "murderers"


----------



## grimbeny (Jul 14, 2007)

ive never been called a murderer by a vego and i think they would be the last ppl to start swining insults


----------



## Horsy (Jul 14, 2007)

Nah. Seen it, heard it, especially on debates such as these.


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 14, 2007)

Each to their own .... its called a food chain....

Just my opinion...................

I have never heard of a vegetarian snake or lizard.

I just wonder if not done properly what being a vegetarian or vegan does to ones body.

Just like owing a reptile or any pet a lot of research should be done before someone says they want to become or are a vegan or vegetarian.

Or their bodies may pay for it later.......

Mrs I

xxxxxx


----------



## grimbeny (Jul 14, 2007)

i think thats more to do with the person, than the fact their a vego


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 14, 2007)

There are a lot of younger generation becoming vegetarians or vegans and without the right guidence or knowledge they will do damage to their bodies.

The young girl that lives across the road from me claims to be vegetarian (at 9) but yet eats mcdonalds burgers. !!!!! Lol. !!!!!


----------



## kelly (Jul 14, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> i think it would be pretty hard to get offended by ppl so narrow minded



:lol::lol::lol:

True.


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 14, 2007)

Mrs I said:


> There are a lot of younger generation becoming vegetarians or vegans and without the right guidence or knowledge they will do damage to their bodies.
> 
> The young girl that lives across the road from me claims to be vegetarian (at 9) but yet eats mcdonalds burgers. !!!!! Lol. !!!!!



Quite concerning!!! on the plus side....More meat for the norms!!


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 14, 2007)

Nothing like a pig or lamb on the spit........


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 14, 2007)

or a HIPPO


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 14, 2007)

I would like to ask a question???

What to vegetarians feed their dogs and cats, reptiles?

They need to eat insects, meat and fish.....


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 14, 2007)

Mrs I said:


> I would like to ask a question???
> 
> What to vegetarians feed their dogs and cats, reptiles?
> 
> They need to eat insects, meat and fish.....



NO Mrs l, you dont understand its only wrong for humans to eat meat!!! lol


----------



## mr burrito = god (Jul 14, 2007)

Horsy would you eat a horse.


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 14, 2007)

Lol, sorry Mrboajangles....... 

Its just the logic of some vegetarians (i wont discriminate against all).

They say its wrong to eat meat but yet they will feed their animals meat....

This debate could go so much further.......


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 14, 2007)

My dad has travelled a lot over the years ..... you think Australia is bad go to somewhere like Japan, where their are pictures of the animal you are eating next to the meat in the display (for the people that dont speak Japanese).

He has tried almost everything....


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 14, 2007)

Mrs I said:


> Lol, sorry Mrboajangles.......
> 
> Its just the logic of some vegetarians (i wont discriminate against all).
> 
> ...



ahhah yeah i know, they buy these mice/rats held in a small container, then killed and frozen, for food. 
reminds me of how i buy my meat!!!

what is the difference if they feed it to a pet or eat it them self??


----------



## kelly (Jul 14, 2007)

Mrs I said:


> I would like to ask a question???
> 
> What to vegetarians feed their dogs and cats, reptiles?
> 
> They need to eat insects, meat and fish.....



You pretty much answered your own question 
Other animals _need _to eat meat - so it would be cruel to deny them of it.
Humans don't _need _to eat meat and can choose for themselves whether or not they want to. 
Just my opinion of course..


----------



## Lozza (Jul 14, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> ive never been called a murderer by a vego and i think they would be the last ppl to start swining insults


I have, all the vegos (or even worse vegan) I know call people who eat meat murderers. 
They also think that if we stop eating meat there will be no global warming. My young sister believes this nonsense and went vegan and now has a lot of health problems.
There are much bigger problems contributing to global warming than too many cows and light bulbs.
Besides global warming is natural -look at the carboniferous period for example. We are just accelerating it with pollution. If it gets much warmer then the ocean systems shut down and cause an ice age anyway.

And yes I have had to kill animals (I live on a BEEF cattle farm) because it is often necessary to do so. Quick death is better than a long agonising one. 
We give all our animals good lives.


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 14, 2007)

Yes everyone has their own opinion kelly but in my opinion Humans DO need to eat meat...

The only reasons humans can go without meat is because of all the vitimins and supplements available.


----------



## Lozza (Jul 14, 2007)

all of the processed soy foods and vitamins etc are made in factories.
Factories create pollution.


----------



## grimbeny (Jul 14, 2007)

lol so in a way we dont actually need meat, lol


----------



## kelly (Jul 14, 2007)

Mrs I said:


> Yes everyone has their own opinion kelly but in my opinion Humans DO need to eat meat...
> 
> The only reasons humans can go without meat is because of all the vitimins and supplements available.



Therefore, humans do not need to eat meat.

Look, I'm not defending vegetarianism etc - I just think alot of comments made on this thread are very ignorant.


----------



## cris (Jul 14, 2007)

mrboajangles said:


> what is the difference if they feed it to a pet or eat it them self??



It is very different, their animal murdering pet they chose to get is allowed to murder animals, keeping pets is a perfectly ethical reason to murder animals, a human having a natural diet on the other hand is not at all ethical.


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 14, 2007)

I have a young 2nd cousin (12) coming to stay with me for 2 weeks tonight... 

He says he doesnt eat red meat... but thats maybe because its too expensive in England or they dont get good red meat.

I have 2 weeks to convert him.....

Roast dinner tonight !!!


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 14, 2007)

cris said:


> It is very different, their animal murdering pet they chose to get is allowed to murder animals, keeping pets is a perfectly ethical reason to murder animals, a human having a natural diet on the other hand is not at all ethical.



hahah well said


----------



## Forensick (Jul 14, 2007)

mrboajangles said:


> Just wondering why people are vegetarians? I think it is pointless and pretty silly really.
> I can understand if you dont like the taste of meat... but with so many delicious animals to choose from I find it hard to believe thats you hate the taste of them all!!!
> Maybe its a moral thing. Why but? Humans are designed to eat meat and vegies etc, if you look out our teeth you will see we have both Incisors and canines and molars!!
> We are also in a food chain we are above cows etc, just like snakes are above mice!!!
> ...




other way around...
vegetarians live longer
vegans longer still....
sorry


not to mention the enviromental strain involved in meat production is STAGGERING!!!
yes, we may be designed to eat meat, but in nowhere near the quantities that we do, also... we are sposed to eat those inside bits too.... and if we did it would also lower the costs (envoiro) of meat production....

so yes...
vegies live longer, and doo less damage to the planet,,,
its why i have the greatest of respect for them while i eat my steak


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 14, 2007)

Mrs I said:


> I have a young 2nd cousin (12) coming to stay with me for 2 weeks tonight...
> 
> He says he doesnt eat red meat... but thats maybe because its too expensive in England or they dont get good red meat.
> 
> ...



I can understand why some people dont like certain meats. Same as some people dont like seafood etc. But this is purely a taste reason. I have no problem with this reason. 
But you could not be a vegetarian for this reason alone, beef tastes nothing like chicken or fish, they are all completely different!!


----------



## kelly (Jul 14, 2007)

Haha mrboajangles, why did you even make this thread?
When it's obvious you're not well informed on the subject at all?


----------



## Forensick (Jul 14, 2007)

mrboajangles said:


> Tatelina, no i am sure of what i read, because it would be more likely vegetarians last 7 weeks as they get sick of eating plant matter!!
> I am not going to argue that we humans are wasters!! that is true, but thats not why people become vegetarians, and if that is the reason and that is their protest, it will not change a thing!!!
> Who says our diet is out of wack?? I am very healthy and I dont eat too many vegies!!!
> cows are killed very humanely (Instant) but yes some do have poor living conditions, But so do some peoples pets, should people protest this by not having pets???
> ...




Also...
i hate to break it to you, the ONLY thing lacking in a vegan diet is B12 (which is supplimented from vegan sources).
vegetarians lack NOTHING.

also the iron AND protien obtained from legumes soy and green vegetable is EASIER to digest than that found in meat.

from a purely biochemical point of view, vegans/vegetarian lack no nutrients, and if anything have greater access to them.

and before you try to shoot me down...
i am a chef, a meat eater, AND studying to be a dietician....
these things i have personally tested in a lab.


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 14, 2007)

...... thinks Mr BoaJangles likes a little debate....... lol


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm a veggo, simply because we are omnivores and if it's not a necessity for me to eat meat then I won't eat it. And since becoming a veggo I've lost the taste for meat. I find it disgusting, chicken or beef or seafood, it's all gross which is all the more reason for me not to eat it.
And for those who think veggos die earlier than 'norms', I forget where I read it but it's been proven veggos live longer, when they eat the correct mix of foods of course. I've been veggo for almost 2 years now, and I've found I have more energy and I get sick a lot less often than when I ate meat. I also win in arm wrestles between the girlsalways!

I'm not an attention seeking veggo. I used to get so much ****** when I first started out, I got paid out by everyone and got lectures on how humans were designed to eat meat, and it went on for months and months. It was a pretty hard time for me and it really brought out people's true colours. It just goes to show how intolerant of others that are "different" lots of humans can be. I respect people for eating meat, if they want to eat it that's fine by me, it's none of my business. I don't try to change anyone, if they'll just respect my decision.

Mrs l - for the record, I don't take any vitamins or supplementsand I'm healthier than all my family.


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 14, 2007)

I eat red meat ........ and eat plently of veggies

and yet I still have to go and have B12 injections every 12weks or so.....


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 14, 2007)

Forensick said:


> other way around...
> vegetarians live longer
> vegans longer still....
> sorry
> ...



HAHAHAHAH 
I dont know where you got your facts from. Maybe a how to be vegetarian website.
also (Some) people do eat the insides, and what do you think alot of the dog food companies put in their food. Talk to a doctor about this healthy alternative of being a vegan or vege. I think you may learn otherwise. And before you suggest i do, I already have!!! 
Yes we may eat too much meat!!! BUT vegetarians eat none!!! so we would be closer to the right diet because at least we eat it!!!


----------



## kelly (Jul 14, 2007)

Forensick said:


> and before you try to shoot me down...
> i am a chef, a meat eater, AND studying to be a dietician....
> these things i have personally tested in a lab.



Haha Forensick, you're great. So smart 





Mrs I said:


> ...... thinks Mr BoaJangles likes a little debate....... lol



Funny when he's just getting made a fool of :lol::lol:


----------



## Forensick (Jul 14, 2007)

mrboajangles said:


> DODIE, I suggest to you to go watch NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC channel for a while, Because it seems to me alot of other animals eat these innocent animals too, Is this also wrong!!! And there are also primates that eat meat!!! As for killing them myself, to survive yes i could, but i wouldnt like doing it!!!




that said, we are the only animal that can sit back look at our diet, and know with 100% certainty, that there is NO NEED to eat flesh, and decide not too....
we claim to be better than these animals, and hence our you justify eating them, yet the same logic says you can't use it as a reason to eat meat just because they do...


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 14, 2007)

mrboajangles said:


> NIKKI_ELMO10, all the veggies are still asleep as they dont have the energy to get up yet, Lack of iron maybe


 
Haha that is gold!!

But as long as they don't force their way of life down everyone's throat what's the big problem? And despite what others are trying to say it is a lot better for the environment.

But I don't see a life of popping dietry supplements as healthy.


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 14, 2007)

missy i respect your decision also....

and you obviously eat the right foods to sustain your physical self...

I was more saying there are a lot of uninformed people out there...


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 14, 2007)

kelly said:


> Haha mrboajangles, why did you even make this thread?
> When it's obvious you're not well informed on the subject at all?



because i love getting reactions like this. lol
I dont know alot of things but i still talk about them


----------



## Forensick (Jul 14, 2007)

Mrs I said:


> Each to their own .... its called a food chain....
> 
> Just my opinion...................
> 
> ...




a vegetarian without proper diets does significant damage....
but its still not as anywhere near as bad as the damage done by the "normal" meat eaters diet


----------



## Dodie (Jul 14, 2007)

mrboajangles said:


> I dont know alot of things but i still talk about them


 
 I hope your not a teacher..


----------



## Isis (Jul 14, 2007)

"How many of the proud meat eaters here can honestly say they could hold a gun to a cows head and pull the trigger? How many could actually kill all the animals they eat? I say if your going to eat it you should be able to kill it. "

we do, have just put a cow, 3 sheep and a pig straight from our paddock, to the cool room then into our freezer. And these were all animals that my kids and I bottle reared. They grew out in our paddocks and even had names. The whole family is involved in the process of killing, gutting, skinning then cutting up the meat. 

We will now sit down as a family and enjoy the fruits of our labour. Hmmm leg of lamb (formally known as Minty") with home grown veggies and home made gravy and mint sauce.

There is a ton of studies out there for and against eating meat. You need to look at who commisioned the studies and what their agendas are. From what I have personally read and reasearched I believe that we are meant to eat meat in moderation. JMO. Im an onmivore and proud of it.

but I also believe that as individuals we have the chioce to make up our own minds and not put anyone down for having their own opinions


----------



## kelly (Jul 14, 2007)

mrboajangles said:


> because i love getting reactions like this. lol



Reactions like what? You like getting proved wrong 



mrboajangles said:


> I dont know alot of things but i still talk about them



& you've made that fairly obvious :lol:


----------



## Forensick (Jul 14, 2007)

mrboajangles said:


> HAHAHAHAH
> I dont know where you got your facts from. Maybe a how to be vegetarian website.
> also (Some) people do eat the insides, and what do you think alot of the dog food companies put in their food. Talk to a doctor about this healthy alternative of being a vegan or vege. I think you may learn otherwise. And before you suggest i do, I already have!!!
> Yes we may eat too much meat!!! BUT vegetarians eat none!!! so we would be closer to the right diet because at least we eat it!!!



sorry, think you'll find in 2 years when i am accreditied I WILL be the doctor that people come to see to ask these things.
so be careful where you get your infomation from...

i get mine from dieticians that teach me, doctors that train me in managing drips, and the labs I DO with results that show quite clearly that meat is NOT necessary.....


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 14, 2007)

Forensick said:


> a vegetarian without proper diets does significant damage....
> but its still not as anywhere near as bad as the damage done by the "normal" meat eaters diet



SO what you are saying... Doctors are wrong, because of your chef qualification you know more about diet then they do. I am pulling this number out of my bottom but i would put money on 95% of doctors agreeing that a good diet consists of meat aswell!!!


----------



## Forensick (Jul 14, 2007)

Mrs I said:


> missy i respect your decision also....
> 
> and you obviously eat the right foods to sustain your physical self...
> 
> I was more saying there are a lot of uninformed people out there...



from a dietary pint of view.... most of them eat meat....


----------



## Tsubakai (Jul 14, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> but u need 10 times the land to grow 1 kg of meat as 1kg of flour etc.



Meat is 100 times tastier than flour so meat=better


----------



## Forensick (Jul 14, 2007)

mrboajangles said:


> SO what you are saying... Doctors are wrong, because of your chef qualification you know more about diet then they do. I am pulling this number out of my bottom but i would put money on 95% of doctors agreeing that a good diet consists of meat aswell!!!



no...
i am saying you are wrong from a DIETETIC stand point...
from my OWN lab tests
and from the thesis' and lab tests of my dietician and doctors that teach me
oh, and from the work i do in clinic and hospitals....

did i mention i'm 18 months away from BEING the person the obese meat eaters come to see to fix their diet?


----------



## grimbeny (Jul 14, 2007)

mrboajangles said:


> because i love getting reactions like this. lol
> I dont know alot of things but i still talk about them



it didnt take us long to work that one out, in this case ur simply wrong on almost every front.


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 14, 2007)

Balance is the key.....

In everything to do with life.... 

Work, play food etc.....

A good balanced life leads to a good future....


----------



## kelly (Jul 14, 2007)

Horsy said:


> Haha. Cows have it made. I'd like to grow up eating endless food, being happy then when I'm in the prime of my life, get a nail in the head and die humanely rather than live on to old age and suffer.



:lol::lol::lol:
Cow.


----------



## Forensick (Jul 14, 2007)

mrboajangles said:


> SO what you are saying... Doctors are wrong, because of your chef qualification you know more about diet then they do. I am pulling this number out of my bottom but i would put money on 95% of doctors agreeing that a good diet consists of meat aswell!!!




and as for your numbers.....
75% of DAA members recomdend a vegetarian diet in preference to a meat heavy one


----------



## Isis (Jul 14, 2007)

I work very closley with dieticians and Drs both in my work and my personal life. I have a daughter with a serious eating disorder and also work with people who need full support to maintain there health. All the specialist thet I deal with say that meat in moderation i.e red meat 3 times a week along with a balanced diet of fruit/ veg/ white meat and fish are vitally important to maintaining health. Red meat like most thing too much is not good for you.


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 14, 2007)

Forensick said:


> no...
> i am saying you are wrong from a DIETETIC stand point...
> from my OWN lab tests
> and from the thesis' and lab tests of my dietician and doctors that teach me
> ...



so if you go to any dietician they will tell you to become a vegetarian??


----------



## Forensick (Jul 14, 2007)

mrboajangles said:


> so if you go to any dietician they will tell you to become a vegetarian??



in preference to eating more than about 50g of meat per day, yes.


----------



## Dodie (Jul 14, 2007)

Also to do with 'happy cows' 

Australia is in a drought, many farmers can not afford to feed their livestock but still have many of these animals as they need to money.. no rains = no green pastures unhappy animals suffering cause ol farmer joe needs a buck


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 14, 2007)

Forensick said:


> and as for your numbers.....
> 75% of DAA members recomdend a vegetarian diet in preference to a meat heavy one



once again mate, MEAT HEAVY!!!! I like alot of people eat it in moderation

Would it be safe to say doctors recommend a alcohol free diet over a heavy alcohol diet!!!


----------



## stary boy (Jul 14, 2007)

Horsy said:


> No, just saying that people need to have a harder think before preaching about how their way is the way of life and how people who eat meat are "murderers"


 

thats rediculous...your preaching your views upon us and you opinion... your saying that your opinion is right? what makes you right? are you sure your not wrong? how can YOU say that vegans ect are silly, what give you the right


----------



## Forensick (Jul 14, 2007)

here's a game for you mrboa....

find me, 1, just 1 thing, in a meat eating diet, from a dietetic or biochemical point of view (i'll even exclude enviromental coz that makes it unfair) that makes it better than a VEGETARIAN diet (not vegan, coz i already gave you b12).
make it a new article too....

and site the research facility


----------



## grimbeny (Jul 14, 2007)

jangles before u said u eat almost no vegies


----------



## Forensick (Jul 14, 2007)

mrboajangles said:


> once again mate, MEAT HEAVY!!!! I like alot of people eat it in moderation
> 
> Would it be safe to say doctors recommend a alcohol free diet over a heavy alcohol diet!!!




yes... moderation...

anything OVER 50g PER DAY is meat heavy.... (for most people, you may be high as 100g)
thats ALL day...
most steaks that people eat for dinner are 300g
most breakfasts at cafes have 100g of bacon +

its VERY VERY little....
and i know NO meat eaters, including myself (except for whn i have vegie weeks) that manage it

EDIT: that also includes all patients i see in clinic, and definately 99% of people eating at my resturant


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 14, 2007)

Forensick said:


> here's a game for you mrboa....
> 
> find me, 1, just 1 thing, in a meat eating diet, from a dietetic or biochemical point of view (i'll even exclude enviromental coz that makes it unfair) that makes it better than a VEGETARIAN diet (not vegan, coz i already gave you b12).
> make it a new article too....
> ...



mate instead of asking the question why do you not just say it!!! you asked the question because you know the result!!! I just cant understand that a uni student is saying that doctors who have been practicing long before you started cooking are wrong!!!


----------



## Isis (Jul 14, 2007)

Have you ever lived on a farm throughout a drought Dodie? Id say not. We have spent I dont know how many thousands of dollars on keeping feed and water to all our animals over the past few years and especially the last 12 mths. Our animals and all the surrounding farmers animals welfare was the most important thing to all of us and not just due to the $$$ but for the welfare of the animal. I find your comments both ignorant and offensive. Yes a lot of farmers reley on their stock for the money but that is a fact of life that you need $$ to survive, the drought affected all farmers, meat, grain and veggies alike.Without these people putting theit butts on the line financially then there would be no food vegetarian or otherwise produced in this country.


----------



## kelly (Jul 14, 2007)

Horsy said:


> No, just saying that people need to have a harder think before preaching about how their way is the way of life



hyp·o·crite
1.a person who pretends to have virtues, moral or religious beliefs, principles, etc., that he or she does not actually possess,_ esp. a person whose actions belie stated beliefs._


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 14, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> jangles before u said u eat almost no vegies



i said i dont eat many (as in variety) purely because i hate the taste, not because i am on a save the brussels campain


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 14, 2007)

oh and Forensick, i was wondering when you were going to come on here!!! no one else gets into it like you!!!


----------



## kelly (Jul 14, 2007)

mrboajangles said:


> oh and Forensick, i was wondering when you were going to come on here!!! no one else gets into it like you!!!




Don't pretend that you're not getting as riled up, or perhaps even more so than Forensick :lol:

I love when people get shot down.


----------



## grimbeny (Jul 14, 2007)

mrboajangles said:


> mate instead of asking the question why do you not just say it!!! you asked the question because you know the result!!! I just cant understand that a uni student is saying that doctors who have been practicing long before you started cooking are wrong!!!



Why do you think doctors know everything? Research dieticians would be the people actually conducting research. In many way students would be exposed to new information that practicing doctors wouldnt have bothered to read.


----------



## Lozza (Jul 14, 2007)

the trouble is that many (not all) vego/vegan people are quite young. 
They dont substitute foods. They don't get a balanced diet. 
They make the lifestyle choice for a political reason much of the time and are ill-informed. Therefore they have health problems. Young growing people need a well balanced diet for growth and healthy bodies.
I have nothing against vego/vegan as long as its not just a political stunt -those who go around calling people murderers and acting so self-rightous.


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 14, 2007)

kelly said:


> Don't pretend that you're not getting as riled up, or perhaps even more so than Forensick :lol:
> 
> I love when people get shot down.



no, i dont get upset about things like this, do you think i would of started this if i did!!!
shut down?? how do you figure??


----------



## Dodie (Jul 14, 2007)

Actually I work on one Isis (Flowerfarm / Cattle) , Most of the cows on the farm are underfed - the best they get (around 50-100) is a few bails a day, the scraps from the flowers and some brown grass.. I know this is representative of all farmers but some arent feeding (cant afford) all their livestock - they get sick and cant be treated and die an uncomfortable death

Australia hasnt got the best environment to handle all of this farming people are doing - alot of farmers are leaving the ground in a terrible and unuseable state. I think this is because there hasnt been enough research into what is practical and sustainable. Also most of the farmers have been doing it their whole lives, passed on from generation so they really dont know what else to do

Alot of farmers have been offerd land elsewere where the ground is more fertile but they wont leave cause thats where their family has grown up.


----------



## Recharge (Jul 14, 2007)

meh, doesn't matter what vegies think, they can't change the status quo, most people eat meat, and it's not gong to change unless meat is simply too expensive to purchase (which it is fast approaching)


----------



## stary boy (Jul 14, 2007)

I live off bread cause i work at a bakery and am poor so i get anything i want to eat free 

as long as its bread


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jul 14, 2007)

lozza said:


> the trouble is that many (not all) vego/vegan people are quite young.
> They dont substitute foods. They don't get a balanced diet.
> They make the lifestyle choice for a political reason much of the time and are ill-informed. Therefore they have health problems. Young growing people need a well balanced diet for growth and healthy bodies.
> I have nothing against vego/vegan as long as its not just a political stunt -those who go around calling people murderers and acting so self-rightous.


 
I'm young, still growing, AND have a perfectly balanced diet WITHOUT meatIt's all thanks to the research I had done beforehand, and of course my mum, and I share my knowledge with other veggos my age so that they don't ruin their bodies. But most of the veggos my age (that I know of) do a lot of research as well so most of the time they don't even need a helping hand.


----------



## kelly (Jul 14, 2007)

lozza said:


> I have nothing against vego/vegan as long as its not just a political stunt -those who go around calling people murderers and acting so self-rightous.



lozza, what about the meat eaters that call vegetarians/vegans "stupid" and act self-righteous? 
Isn't that just as bad?
I've never, ever preached to people about not eating meat - yet every day I get people telling me that I'm and idiot and that I'm "made to eat meat". Not really fair is it?


----------



## Isis (Jul 14, 2007)

Dont generalise Dody. If thats what happened where you work then Im really sorry for the animals. But the majority of farmers I know and have known for many years and most of them being generational farms have done the right thing by their animals. If the manager where you work hasnt then to me they arent doing their job. JMO.


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 14, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> Why do you think doctors know everything? Research dieticians would be the people actually conducting research. In many way students would be exposed to new information that practicing doctors wouldnt have bothered to read.



Alot of doctors are very informed!!! they have years of research behind them not just a couple!! once doctors finish uni its not the end of their study!!! I would say some doctors wouldnt be bothered!! but most would!!


----------



## Lozza (Jul 14, 2007)

0_missy_0 said:


> I'm young, still growing, AND have a perfectly balanced diet WITHOUT meatIt's all thanks to the research I had done beforehand, and of course my mum, and I share my knowledge with other veggos my age so that they don't ruin their bodies. But most of the veggos my age (that I know of) do a lot of research as well so most of the time they don't even need a helping hand.


good on you for researching
but many dont


----------



## stary boy (Jul 14, 2007)

kelly said:


> lozza, what about the meat eaters that call vegetarians/vegans "stupid" and act self-righteous?
> Isn't that just as bad?
> I've never, ever preached to people about not eating meat - yet every day I get people telling me that I'm and idiot and that I'm "made to eat meat". Not really fair is it?


 

touche :lol: this thread is one big contradiction lol


----------



## kelly (Jul 14, 2007)

Hahahahaha exactly stary.


----------



## Dodie (Jul 14, 2007)

Yeah thats why I said it isnt represenative of all farmers - dont mean to lump people together

Sorry if i did offend you - didnt mean too, I dont think that im 'that' ignorant, I always try to see things from many perspectives 

I know its sad, but its not actually my boss that is doing it, hard to explain but its more a 'joint' farm, nothing can really be done about it and its very sad..


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 14, 2007)

0_missy_0 said:


> I'm young, still growing, AND have a perfectly balanced diet WITHOUT meatIt's all thanks to the research I had done beforehand, and of course my mum, and I share my knowledge with other veggos my age so that they don't ruin their bodies. But most of the veggos my age (that I know of) do a lot of research as well so most of the time they don't even need a helping hand.



sorry misread


----------



## Lozza (Jul 14, 2007)

kelly said:


> lozza, what about the meat eaters that call vegetarians/vegans "stupid" and act self-righteous?
> Isn't that just as bad?
> I've never, ever preached to people about not eating meat - yet every day I get people telling me that I'm and idiot and that I'm "made to eat meat". Not really fair is it?


 
Kelly Im not one of those. I have never called a vego/vegan stupid for not eating meat. Its their choice. I do have a problem with them doing it for the wrong reasons and "going along with the rest of their friends" like some new fad. They also need to substitute other foods for good nutrition which the often dont.
My sister and her friends all decided to become vegan. They did it for political reasons.
They started acting self-righteous and saying non-vegans are stupid murderers. 

Like I said I have no problem with vego/vegans unless they decide to also become environmental facists and start ramming their views down other's throats.

Extremists can be both right and left and are both as bad as the other


----------



## kelly (Jul 14, 2007)

lozza said:


> Extremists can be both right and left and are both as bad as the other



According to this thread - apparently not.

What you've said is true though 
I think people's own choices should be kept at exactly that.


----------



## stary boy (Jul 14, 2007)

i was an extremest once :shock:


----------



## Forensick (Jul 14, 2007)

yes, boa, i asked you to find that, because i know you cannot...
beacuase eating no meat, is proven 100% to be healthier in every single way.

as supported by those docotors who teach me, who were practicing long before i started cooking...
thats why they are my teachers...
its why i listen to what they say, and help the research.... and become part member of the DAA...

its what makes me quilified enough to tell you that you are wrong...
not just off, or misguided.... but 100% unequivocally WRONG
as supported by all medical, bio chemical, nutritional, and dietetic knowledge and research.

and yes kelly.... it does get me fired up.... but i have devoted my life to it, so it tends to happen....
and it frustrates me no end, to hear the same non arguments, that are contrary to medical opinion, in order to insult a healthier dietary choice


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 14, 2007)

Forensick said:


> yes, boa, i asked you to find that, because i know you cannot...
> beacuase eating no meat, is proven 100% to be healthier in every single way.
> 
> as supported by those docotors who teach me, who were practicing long before i started cooking...
> ...


Ok cool, I will let the 3 doctors in my family know, boy will they be embarrassed when they have been telling people the wrong thing all these years!!! Actually i should put you onto them to let them know how to do their job better!!! 
Well omnivores, DR. Forensick has spoken, IT is proven by him that omnivores are 100% wrong to be eating meat as it is not good for you!!!


----------



## grimbeny (Jul 14, 2007)

Well obviously u have not been listening at all.


----------



## slim6y (Jul 14, 2007)

You're all vegists... a bunch of vegists!!! Yes... you heard me... Vegists!!!


----------



## grimbeny (Jul 14, 2007)

It really does seem like jangles is affraid of a good salad


----------



## Forensick (Jul 14, 2007)

sorry, clearly i am wrong....
a dietry specialist knows less about the diet than a GP, or surgeon... i should get a dentist to give me chiropractic advice!

and i didn't say meat was wrong.
i said a vegetarian diet is healthier....
and aside from your made up figures and being related to random doctors, you don't seem to have any evidence other than the fact that we are CAPABLE of it


----------



## Forensick (Jul 14, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> It really does seem like jangles is affraid of a good salad



to be honest, with the description of his diet, i'd be careful.... he may sit on you!


----------



## slim6y (Jul 14, 2007)

Wheres the balance in a vegetarian diet? Sam Neill can't be wrong, he told me to eat meat at least 3 times a week and I will live longer and be healthier! And he wouldn't lie! Apparently we ate meat when we lived in caves too...

But I don't care about this meat and vego bolls... I care that I have a healthy, balanced and nutritious diet made from fresh meats, vegetables, fruits and preservatives... And MSG... and other wonderous tasting things that add to balance... Healthy is happy, and happy is enjoyment and I enjoy food and will continue eating it and loving it!

Bring on these shanks i'm having for dinner!


----------



## stary boy (Jul 14, 2007)

im like the diet role model

bread, bread, bread, cake, slice, bread and im a diabetic.... i is going to die  but thats ok i eat goodera when slimy feeds me LOL


----------



## Forensick (Jul 14, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Wheres the balance in a vegetarian diet? Sam Neill can't be wrong, he told me to eat meat at least 3 times a week and I will live longer and be healthier! And he wouldn't lie! Apparently we ate meat when we lived in caves too...
> 
> But I don't care about this meat and vego bolls... I care that I have a healthy, balanced and nutritious diet made from fresh meats, vegetables, fruits and preservatives... And MSG... and other wonderous tasting things that add to balance... Healthy is happy, and happy is enjoyment and I enjoy food and will continue eating it and loving it!
> 
> Bring on these shanks i'm having for dinner!



there you go, you'll find he didnt lie....
3x a week.... 100g MAX serves....
now a vegetarain comes closer to that than a meat eater!

they also got their time ling wrong in that.
believed increases in inteligence came both before AND after the commencement of eating meat... depending on who you listen too...
eitherway we didn't cook it till well into the neolithic

oh... cook em in guiness.... damn guiness shanks are good!


----------



## slim6y (Jul 14, 2007)

Red wine actually Forensick... hehe... But eqaully as good.. and I left out guiness in my balanced diet - woops....


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 14, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> It really does seem like jangles is affraid of a good salad



lol, so afraid that i am going to take a meat suicide pill to kill myself
whats with this 900second time limit


----------



## steve6610 (Jul 14, 2007)

:shock: what happened to doing what you want, who really cares, i eat meat, i also eat vegies, wow big deal, :lol: i have a friend who is a vegie by their OWN choise, and guess what, they are no different to me, so who really gives a dam, get over it, 

i like coastals, you like diamonds, who wants to fight about that now,


----------



## grimbeny (Jul 14, 2007)

to many posts for the day... hahaha


----------



## slim6y (Jul 14, 2007)

ponybug said:


> :shock: what happened to doing what you want, who really cares, i eat meat, i also eat vegies, wow big deal, :lol: i have a friend who is a vegie by their OWN



You have vegetable friends too? I tried so hard to entertain a pumpkin one night - but it wouldn't have a bar of it... So I turned it into a squash...


----------



## stary boy (Jul 14, 2007)

900 seconds means your wrong


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 14, 2007)

Forensick said:


> sorry, clearly i am wrong....
> a dietry specialist knows less about the diet than a GP, or surgeon... i should get a dentist to give me chiropractic advice!
> 
> and i didn't say meat was wrong.
> ...



Funny you dont even know what sort of doctors they are, but it wouldnt matter anyway, in a few years you will be a doctor so you know best I will leave it at that!! ohh and to suggest i am fat (if anything i should put on weight) because i eat meat on average 2-3 times a week, you will make a great dietry specialist!!!


----------



## BCJTC (Jul 14, 2007)

Isis said:


> "How many of the proud meat eaters here can honestly say they could hold a gun to a cows head and pull the trigger? How many could actually kill all the animals they eat? I say if your going to eat it you should be able to kill it. "
> 
> we do, have just put a cow, 3 sheep and a pig straight from our paddock, to the cool room then into our freezer. And these were all animals that my kids and I bottle reared. They grew out in our paddocks and even had names. The whole family is involved in the process of killing, gutting, skinning then cutting up the meat.
> 
> We will now sit down as a family and enjoy the fruits of our labour. Hmmm leg of lamb (formally known as Minty") with home grown veggies and home made gravy and mint sauce.



I grew up doing the same... Now I live in the big smoke but we still get some of our meet from family on the land and yes, I still shoot, bleed, skin and butcher the meat myself... 

We (my family and I) are omnivors, we eat meat in moderation, probably red meat 2 nights a week and chicken 3 nights... No seafood for me due to allergy.


----------



## SLACkra (Jul 14, 2007)

pfft vegitarians... we are omnivores! our closest relative the chimps go out and hunt down things like monkeys and eat them to eliminate a source of competition and get a feed. Wisdom teeth also back up the fact we are supposed to eat meat. their original use was to help chew raw meat. 

what i wreckon all us proper meat eaters should do is all take up the pledge to eliminate vegitarianism. sponsor a veggie eater! for every animal they don't eat you eat 2. basically increase the amount of meat your currently consuming by 3 times! so if they start eating meat they will actually be saving animals! 

come on guys we can do it 

Andrew


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 14, 2007)

no we are omnivores


----------



## Tatelina (Jul 14, 2007)

mrboajangles said:


> Tatelina, no i am sure of what i read, because it would be more likely *vegetarians last 7 weeks as they get sick of eating plant matter*!!
> I am not going to argue that we humans are wasters!! that is true, but thats not why people become vegetarians, and if that is the reason and that is their protest, it will not change a thing!!!
> Who says our diet is out of wack?? I am very healthy and I dont eat too many vegies!!!
> cows are killed very humanely (Instant) but yes some do have poor living conditions, But so do some peoples pets, should people protest this by not having pets???



Hehe... we are all so different..which is why I won't dispute that you are very healthy. Have you ever detoxed to feel the difference of how you feel?

My sister was a full vegetarian for 14 years until she started eating fish 2years ago (so that's 16 years), my other sister has been a vegetarian for 17 years and refuses to change..although she cooks meat for her husband because he won't budge from his standpoint, I was a vegetarian for 5 years, and I have family friends who all don't eat meat and haven't done so since before their daughter was born.. so that's about 34 years. 

It's actually been proven that animals (well cows atleast in the study that I read) can sense fear and death. When our beef cattle are herded into the abattior there is nothing stoping them from seeing the cows infront being stunned/killed/shot/whatever-it-is-that-does-it so even with that logic cows are not killed instantly without pain.
Just because my own decisions can't change the world doesn't mean I shouldn't make them and create my own opinions of what I do.


----------



## Tatelina (Jul 14, 2007)

Mrs I said:


> I eat red meat ........ and eat plently of veggies
> 
> and yet I still have to go and have B12 injections every 12weks or so.....



Ha! Sucked in! Your points have just been blown away! 
You say:


> Yes everyone has their own opinion kelly but in my opinion Humans DO need to eat meat...
> 
> The only reasons humans can go without meat is because of all the vitimins and supplements available.


and yet you still need to be supplemented?

Tisk tisk. 
I've never had any supplements and was much healthier in the many years that I was a complete vegetarian...aswell as being 10kilos lighter. 

P.s. This is not a nasty post...it's just....blunt.


----------



## wicked reptiles (Jul 14, 2007)

I am not a vegetarian myself but my brother is, and he finds it quite offensive when people talk like that. Not everyone who is a vegetarian is one by choice, my brother for example cannot digest animal proteins and has quite violent reactions to eggs and some other dairy products. I myself though love meat, and would never turn vegetarian.


----------



## Tatelina (Jul 14, 2007)

Dodie said:


> I hope your not a teacher..



I hope yo*u're* not one either.


----------



## Tatelina (Jul 14, 2007)

wicked reptiles said:


> I am not a vegetarian myself but my brother is, and he finds it quite offensive when people talk like that.



Talk like what?


----------



## wicked reptiles (Jul 14, 2007)

Isis said:


> "How many of the proud meat eaters here can honestly say they could hold a gun to a cows head and pull the trigger? How many could actually kill all the animals they eat? I say if your going to eat it you should be able to kill it. "
> 
> we do, have just put a cow, 3 sheep and a pig straight from our paddock, to the cool room then into our freezer. And these were all animals that my kids and I bottle reared. They grew out in our paddocks and even had names. The whole family is involved in the process of killing, gutting, skinning then cutting up the meat.
> 
> ...



I myself had killed and carved my own meat on many occasions, rather than send a sheep to the abattoirs my uncle has taught me how to humanly kill and then carve sheep, goats, kangaroos, pigs and rabbits. If i didnt feel right about killing the animal i probably wouldnt eat it.

But hey, its up to the individual


----------



## wicked reptiles (Jul 14, 2007)

"Just wondering why people are vegetarians? I think it is pointless and pretty silly really. "

That kind of talk tatelina, the first post. I am just saying, some people dont have a choice, so dont be judgemental.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 14, 2007)

I love the fact that Horsy's entire argument came from Maddox's site... Gold. Way to have your own opinion! This is all too funny.


----------



## wicked reptiles (Jul 14, 2007)

Horsy said:


> So. Let them use their own gardens to grow their own food and stop killing all those animals during harvesting. Impractical? yeah well so is your stupid diet.



And perhaps this kind of talk.


----------



## Horsy (Jul 14, 2007)

Because it's good stuff. And it is my opinion, I agree with it wholeheartedly


----------



## Horsy (Jul 14, 2007)

I dont mean to offend people who don't have a choice or people who do choose it and leave all well alone. I jsut hate the people who stand on street corners or just general people you meet who start raving about how I'm a murderer for eating meat and how I should be a vegetarian or I'll go to hell, etc. Religious people who try convert you any me too.

As for the nice quiet vegetarians/religious people who are happy with their way of life and happy to stop judging yours, well that's good.


----------



## Clairebear (Jul 14, 2007)

Tut Tut children! We come to a site like this to find people with common interests. These people give us support and advice... and then we go and start a thread that is going to offend members of the site! Naughty Mr BoJ., these people help you when you have issues, etc. etc. and you still want to be rude about lifestyles. I'm no vego, but who is anyone to tell them what to do? If they really are killing themselves slowly (which i don't think they are) then that's their problem. Mmm now i feel like steak....


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jul 14, 2007)

Horsy said:


> I dont mean to offend people who don't have a choice or people who do choose it and leave all well alone. I jsut hate the people who stand on street corners or just general people you meet who start raving about how I'm a murderer for eating meat and how I should be a vegetarian or I'll go to hell, etc.


 
Those people probably make up about 2% of the world's veggo population


----------



## stary boy (Jul 14, 2007)

lol you're a goose, thats it, end of debate


GOOSEY GOOSEY!!! GOBBLE GOBBLE.... wait thats a turkey, you can be that too....TURKEY TURKEY!!!


----------



## beesagtig (Jul 14, 2007)

Dodie said:


> How many of the proud meat eaters here can honestly say they could hold a gun to a cows head and pull the trigger? How many could actually kill all the animals they eat? I say if your going to eat it you should be able to kill it.
> 
> I think we 'evolved' to eat meat, we could eat all of the sustanance we need from fruit, vegies, nuts etc but meat is a 'easier' alternative in ways I agree. Designed? I think not, adaptation is more fitting..
> 
> ...



Australians use 14 acres because Australia is gingantanourmous!

sorry if anyone has already sed this (couldnt be bothered to read the WHOLE thread)

Also, do you have any proof?
give us some links to prove your facts!


----------



## Nake (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey Guys, I'm a semi-vego. I don't eat meat except for fish occasionally. I just don't like it. 

My little snake eats mice cos' he bloody needs to but if there was a vego alternative to mice I wouldn't feed that to him cos' it's my choice not his. I wouldn't have a bloody clue wat my snake likes to eat more cos' he can't bloody tell me so I tend to feed him what's best. 

Just so you meatheads know in order to obtain all the nutrients from your meat you need vegies for full absorption and vice versa, but you can live without meat because vegies and fruit provide all the nutrients you need, you'd just have to eat it in higher quantities but meatheads can't just eat meat, so ha ha. 

I think that some of the production methods used for meat are cruel - mostly intensive production but it's not the reason I'm vego. I think if more people were vego animals would be treated alot better because we wouldn't be thinking with out stomachs but with compassion. A lot of us turn a blind eye so we don't feel guilty. But that's just my opinion.....


----------



## wicked reptiles (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey, just wondering how many of you think that the quick and simple method of slitting an animals throat is inhumane?


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jul 14, 2007)

I reckon it would be the equivalent of getting choked, which can't be nice :|
When you slit an animal's throat you stop it from being able to pass air to its lungs, so it hangs there gasping for breath until it finally dies of blood loss. So yes, I think it's cruel. JMO


----------



## Teamsherman (Jul 15, 2007)

Who cares, the world is dieing anyway and it wont be our generation that see's it go, so just enjoy life now however you see fit whether thats with meat or without.


----------



## stary boy (Jul 15, 2007)

i could do with some meat right now


----------



## Miss B (Jul 15, 2007)

Well I only read the first 3 or 4 pages of this thread... couldn't be bothered reading the rest.

But I must say, I love a good steak  Wagyu is my fave 

C'mon, if humans were meant to be vego - cows would be made of tofu!!!  But if you wanna be vego or vegan, that's your choice, for whatever reason, and no-one should really judge you for it. Everyone makes their own choices about how they live. My mum doesn't eat red meat (she eats fish and chicken) but that's because she just doesn't like the taste of it. She never imposed that on the rest of the family though, and would happily cook meals containing red meat for us and just prepare an alternative for herself.

Anyway I think meat is delicious, red meat, white meat, seafood, the whole darn lot. Yum yum. The one exception is horse, which I will NEVER ever eat. Just because I love horses so much, I couldn't imagine ever eating one.


----------



## Stealth_Raptor (Jul 15, 2007)

It really depends on what reason a person become a vegan for.

I know I had a girlfriend that was allergic to animal protein, although she admits it sucks that she cannot have the good things in life like ice cream and eggs or a steak, which she had before at the risk of her own health. She did not mind my diet either, although I felt bad for her and started eating more white meat, not including pork; it didn't means jack, but it was hard for me to look at a juicy fat steak without thinking about her. To this day, I still back off of red meat, even though I still have an order of them from time to time; this time it was more out of habit, instead of making a choice about it. It is not like I think: "Hmm... I think I will have a nice hot dog from the freezer;" It is more like "I see this place has some sterloin steak, I guess I am going to order that."

Like Miss B, I also got a mom that doesn't like red meat either, just for the taste of it. She also would gladly cook for anyone that want red meat. Now that I think about it, she didn't really like any meat or high-protein vegetables and nuts.


----------



## slim6y (Jul 15, 2007)

Dogs eat horse


----------



## Miss B (Jul 15, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Dogs eat horse


 
Lol - Pedigree Pal, 'Horse Flavour' :lol:


----------



## Elfir (Jul 15, 2007)

all this talk about meats made me hungry im off to slaughter a cow for breakfast


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 15, 2007)

I have issues with the word "norm".

The only reason we are not all vegeys is because society tells us to eat meat.

Verry normal.

P.S I eat meat.


----------



## Dodie (Jul 15, 2007)

Bees - I was taught that in TAFE while studying the importance of bush regen/revegetation

We dont use that much land becuase the population is small and the land is big, we use it because of our lifestyle, exporting and making $ 

Teamshermen you have a very disrespectful look on the world, The world is always changing yes, we aren't the best species of animal to live on this land when we know we are the ones helping towards its somewhat shorter life, we dont do enough to try to even 'repair' it. Do you keep any animals at all? Do you care about other life forms on the planet?


----------



## stary boy (Jul 15, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> I have issues with the word "norm".
> 
> The only reason we are not all vegeys is because society tells us to eat meat.
> 
> ...


 

thats gotta be the most sensible thingive ever heard ocme out of your mouth trousa LOL


----------



## Jungletrans (Jul 15, 2007)

Fruitarians only eat fruit that has allready fallen off the tree . And no shaking the tree , that would be cheating .


----------



## sxc_celly (Jul 15, 2007)

I think people can choose whatever they want to be. There are some animals though that are not acceptable to eat like companion animals like cats and dogs. I eat meat, but if there were some way in this world that we had some other material which tasted like meat (not tofu) id be all for it.


----------



## Adzo (Jul 15, 2007)

Not having a go Forensick, but whats your view on soy? I mean in respect to males and phyto-oestrogens? What about fish and heart benefits?
People do eat too much meat but in our trade(I'm a chef also) its not about survival, its about living. 
_Others:_Some argue that red meat causes bowel cancer, but we are not designed to eat cooked meat. Well done steak sits in your stomach much longer than raw or rare. People don't just eat too much meat but too much in general. Cannot remember where I saw the article, but after the advent of cooking human food consumption more than tripled. 
_Celly:_Saying that you shouldn't eat "companion animals" is ill informed. Dingoes are derived from dogs that were kept as a food source on sea voyages, not pets. People have been eating dogs for years. The Maori brought rats to N.Z. as a food source also. France is well known for their horse eating habits. Mortadella (or baloney to the Yanks) was originally made from donkey. I wouldn't eat cat myself, I think it would be a bit stringy. Probably have to braise it. Rabbits are cute and fuzzy, people keep them as pets yet they are an acceptable table item. Watching Bambi with my cousins makes me salivate at the thought of venison, don't get me started on Thumper!

Just to finish, there are far more important things to focus on in this world today than "Vegetarians: what are you doing it for?"
Now I'm off to work to cook +100 steaks.


----------



## scorps (Jul 15, 2007)

i am proud to be a meat eater and to live in the only country in the world that eats its own national emblem (god bless australia  )


----------



## scorps (Jul 15, 2007)

one more thing i think its funny how in the poll it says norm instead of eats meat couse its the normal thing to do


----------



## beesagtig (Jul 15, 2007)

Dodie said:


> Also to do with 'happy cows'
> 
> Australia is in a drought, many farmers can not afford to feed their livestock but still have many of these animals as they need to money.. no rains = no green pastures unhappy animals suffering cause ol farmer joe needs a buck



So what you are saying is that poor old farmer Joe should starve because his unhappy cows are suffering!

I'm not sure about you but I think you should get your priority's straight!

I love all animals but human life should always be put above animal life!

Again sorry if someone already said that!

I'm probably gonna get pretty flamed for that but even the bible says that human life should be put first!


----------



## Tatelina (Jul 15, 2007)

Miss B said:


> Anyway I think meat is delicious, red meat, white meat, seafood, the whole darn lot. Yum yum. The one exception is horse, which I will NEVER ever eat. Just because I love horses so much, I couldn't imagine ever eating one.



We had an exchange student come to stay with us...at dinner one night she asked us if the meat we put on her plate was meat because they eat it every now and then at home and can buy it from the butchers.... 
My sister freaked out because you never can REALLY tell what meat your eating, andbecame a vegetarian after that.

And a similar story..a friend went to a Korean restaurant in Strathfield recently and watched as one of the people at dinner ordered a 'mixed meat' dish and continued to eat and enjoy it when a mixture of suspicious strips of meat and dog ears were served. 

I know it's their culture and normal for them but EW!


----------



## Forensick (Jul 15, 2007)

Adzo said:


> Not having a go Forensick, but whats your view on soy? I mean in respect to males and phyto-oestrogens? What about fish and heart benefits?
> People do eat too much meat but in our trade(I'm a chef also) its not about survival, its about living.
> _Others:_Some argue that red meat causes bowel cancer, but we are not designed to eat cooked meat. Well done steak sits in your stomach much longer than raw or rare. People don't just eat too much meat but too much in general. Cannot remember where I saw the article, but after the advent of cooking human food consumption more than tripled.
> _Celly:_Saying that you shouldn't eat "companion animals" is ill informed. Dingoes are derived from dogs that were kept as a food source on sea voyages, not pets. People have been eating dogs for years. The Maori brought rats to N.Z. as a food source also. France is well known for their horse eating habits. Mortadella (or baloney to the Yanks) was originally made from donkey. I wouldn't eat cat myself, I think it would be a bit stringy. Probably have to braise it. Rabbits are cute and fuzzy, people keep them as pets yet they are an acceptable table item. Watching Bambi with my cousins makes me salivate at the thought of venison, don't get me started on Thumper!
> ...




i haven't done much on soy in regard to hormone issues....
although the limited amount of reports seem to reflect some mixed results, negative and positive.
and yes, at work the meat issue is a different one (largely concerning me wanting to stab the evil *******s that order my steaks well done! seriously, its enough that the cow died for you, let it be tasty still!!!!)
i kinda have to go split personality while i'm working tho.,...
hang the lab coat up, and put the apron on, kinda thing.... otherwise i'd get too frustrated at some things!


----------



## Dodie (Jul 15, 2007)

Bees i dont think farmers should be keeping cows if they cant afford to keep them healthy. Just like you keeping a snake or similar reptile/animal, if you cant afford to feed it you shouldnt be keeping it.

I disagree with the whole humans are put about animals in a way, most people forget that we are an animal too, Top of the chain though with the ammount of knowledge and skills we are capable of. But just to say we can treat animals in any way we see fit is just wrong in my books. We surely need some ethics

And to quote a bible IMO is silly, its a fictional bool that was created by a bunch of people to tell everyone what their morals are and how they should live at the time of it being 'published'


----------



## reptic (Jul 15, 2007)

scorps said:


> i am proud to be a meat eater and to live in the only country in the world that eats its own national emblem (god bless australia  )



lol yeah. I love meat. Anyone ever heard of emu sausage? i tried it last week. tastes great.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 15, 2007)

sxc_celly said:


> I think people can choose whatever they want to be. There are some animals though that are not acceptable to eat like companion animals like cats and dogs. I eat meat, but if there were some way in this world that we had some other material which tasted like meat (not tofu) id be all for it.


 
Why are companion animals rated so highly, how are they better then a cow or sheep? They are eaten in plenty of other places in the world.


----------



## beesagtig (Jul 15, 2007)

Dodie- 
Yea i agree with you on the bible thing 
I just used it as an example because more than 1,332,501,000 people in the world that follow christianity!


Also meat cannot be murder because murder is defined as 

1.Law. the killing of another human being under conditions specifically covered in law. In the U.S., special statutory definitions include murder committed with malice aforethought, characterized by deliberation or premeditation or occurring during the commission of another serious crime, as robbery or arson (first-degree murder), and murder by intent but without deliberation or premeditation (second-degree murder).

5.to kill or slaughter inhumanly or barbarously.

Cows and the like are killed humanely and are not humans, therefore it cannot be murder! 


http://www.spiritualworld.org/christianity/how_many.htm

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/murder


----------



## Dodie (Jul 15, 2007)

I wasn't saying meat is murder, was just trying to say that farmers shouldn't be keeping cattle if they can't afford to keep them in a healthy state.


----------



## slim6y (Jul 15, 2007)

scorps said:


> i am proud to be a meat eater and to live in the only country in the world that eats its own national emblem (god bless australia  )



They're not your national emblem, they're only on your coat of arms (Magpie, 2007)... And it's not just one animal, but TWO!

And they go jolly good in a bolognaise or even a curry! If the Indians had roo and emu - they prolly wouldn't eat lamb!

But on the same - yes, we're in the only country in the world that eats both of it's displayees on the coat of arms!

I guess the bald eagle and kiwi went off the menu for some reason


----------



## Lozza (Jul 15, 2007)

sxc_celly said:


> There are some animals though that are not acceptable to eat like companion animals like cats and dogs.


chow chows 

I also read somewhere that hormones in soy products are likely to increase breast cancer predisposal


----------



## beesagtig (Jul 15, 2007)

Dodie said:


> I wasn't saying meat is murder, was just trying to say that farmers shouldn't be keeping cattle if they can't afford to keep them in a healthy state.




Yea, the meat is murder part was just a bit of off topic thingo that I don't think anyone else has said!

Also its fun to say it to people who do say that kinda stuff, funny reactions!


----------



## Forensick (Jul 15, 2007)

Actually, if anything, the bible says NOT to eat meat.
which is why you'll find alot of churches that are almost entirely vegetarian.
such as the group that own sanatarium.
[SIZE=-1] Genesis 1:28-29
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1] 28 God blessed them and said to them, "Be fruitful and increase in number; fill the earth and subdue it. Rule over the fish of the sea and the birds of the air and over every living creature that moves on the ground." 29 Then God said, "I give you every seed-bearing plant on the face of the whole earth and every tree that has fruit with seed in it. They will be yours for food. [/SIZE]

we rule animals, and eat plants!


----------



## beesagtig (Jul 15, 2007)

Forensick said:


> Actually, if anything, the bible says NOT to eat meat.
> which is why you'll find alot of churches that are almost entirely vegetarian.
> such as the group that own sanatarium.
> [SIZE=-1] Genesis 1:28-29
> ...



Aaaah but does it not also say

Romans, Chapter 14 
Accept him whose faith is weak, without passing judgment on disputable matters. One man's faith allows him to eat everything, but another man, whose faith is weak, eats only vegetables.

AND

Genesis 9.3: "_Every moving thing that liveth shall be meat for you; even as the green herb have I given you all things_."
ie. You may eat living creatures, in the same way I previously said you could eat plants. So while Forensick is right in saying that the Bible doesn't initially say humans can eat animals, it does later on.


----------



## reptic (Jul 15, 2007)

Forensick said:


> Actually, if anything, the bible says NOT to eat meat.
> which is why you'll find alot of churches that are almost entirely vegetarian.
> such as the group that own sanatarium.
> [SIZE=-1] Genesis 1:28-29
> ...



what about the abundance of protein that meat gives us...not to mention the the taste of tbones or porterhouse steaks. Other animals eat other animals. so if we are animals, why cant we have some meat..


----------



## Forensick (Jul 15, 2007)

reptic said:


> what about the abundance of protein that meat gives us...not to mention the the taste of tbones or porterhouse steaks. Other animals eat other animals. so if we are animals, why cant we have some meat..




I eat meat so the taste is a given.....

as for protien.
There are 20 different amino acids in the food we eat, but our body can only make 11 of them. The 9 essential amino acids which cannot be produced by the body must be obtained from the diet. All 9 of these are found in non animal sources, and are more easily absorbed from them, than from meat.
Give that the Recommended Dietary Allowance (RDA) for protein for the average, sedentary adult is only 0.8 grams per kilogram of body weight. The amount of grain and legumes needed for adequate protien, is actually quite low.
It's worth noting though that even that value has a large margin of safety, and the body’s true need is even lower.


more bible for ya:
 "Verily I say unto you, for this end have I come into the world, that I may put away all blood offerings and the eating of the flesh of the beasts and the birds that are slain by men."

That passage in Romans is actually about fasting, not simlpy eating, or not eating, meat


----------



## beesagtig (Jul 15, 2007)

Forensick said:


> more bible for ya:
> "Verily I say unto you, for this end have I come into the world, that I may put away all blood offerings and the eating of the flesh of the beasts and the birds that are slain by men."



It sounds bibly but where from the bible is it?

Also could you make a translation?

It's the holiday and my logic has turned off :shock:



Forensick said:


> That passage in Romans is actually about fasting, not simlpy eating, or not eating, meat



Ummm is it not about people who don't eat meat because of their fath being weak?

Also the Romans one was the first one I found, I don't think i fully understand it


----------



## Forensick (Jul 15, 2007)

beesagtig said:


> It sounds bibly but where from the bible is it?
> 
> Also could you make a translation?
> 
> ...



lost the passage number, its a last supper quote...

-what do you want a translation of?

and yeah, from memory romans 14 is about those who fast but don't observe the day, compared to those who do actually observe the day.
so someone with greater faith my eat meat on a fast day, and someone with lesser faith may not eat meat on the fast day, but do so without truly "observing" it


----------



## kelly (Jul 15, 2007)

I can't believe this thread is still going...
...notice mrboajangles has gone rather quiet :lol:


----------



## beesagtig (Jul 15, 2007)

Forensick said:


> lost the passage number, its a last supper quote...
> 
> -what do you want a translation of?
> 
> ...



Translation of the "_Verily I say unto you, for this end have I come into the world, that I may put away all blood offerings and the eating of the flesh of the beasts and the birds that are slain by men._" thingo

Not sure but does it mean that you shouldn't make sacrifices of meat to god?


----------



## Forensick (Jul 15, 2007)

beesagtig said:


> Translation of the "_Verily I say unto you, for this end have I come into the world, that I may put away all blood offerings and the eating of the flesh of the beasts and the birds that are slain by men._" thingo
> 
> Not sure but does it mean that you shouldn't make sacrifices of meat to god?



yes, aswell as eating animals in general...
7th day adventists follow the biblical vegetarian thing.


----------



## beesagtig (Jul 15, 2007)

Ok, so no one has talked about this yet!
Whats with veganism?
Cows don't suffer when they give milk, Chickens lay eggs all the time anyway, fertile or not!


----------



## Forensick (Jul 15, 2007)

that depends on the Vegan....
My GF is vegan, and she is so because cows and chickens suffer immensely from milking/laying....
not to mention, where are all the males?

she will however eat eggs if we have a pet chicken/s where she will know for sure that it is treated properly etc etc


IF i was a vegetarian, i would be a vegan simply becasue eggs and milk have always made me ill.... so i don't eat them anyway!
lots of people feel healthier when they stop consuming milk...


----------



## beesagtig (Jul 15, 2007)

Good enough reason for me!


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 15, 2007)

kelly said:


> I can't believe this thread is still going...
> ...notice mrboajangles has gone rather quiet :lol:



hahah, just came back on too see what i have missed, took a few hours too read!!
Also still trying to think of a new thread!!!

Whats with all this biblical stuff??? I dont really believe any of that stuff!!! I still cant work out how Noah got 2 of every animal into his boat!! Wouldnt he have to travel all around the world to be able to aquire 2 of each and by the time he did that I am sure some would have died!! Is Christianity a SCAM???


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jul 15, 2007)

mrboajangles said:


> Whats with all this biblical stuff??? I dont really believe any of that stuff!!! I still cant work out how Noah got 2 of every animal into his boat!! Wouldnt he have to travel all around the world to be able to aquire 2 of each and by the time he did that I am sure some would have died!! Is Christianity a SCAM???


 
I have to agree with you on this. I don't know whether to believe in the bible or not. It's so full of contradicting passages. The bible DOES say not to eat meat, and it DOES say that EVERY living thing on this earth is to be vegetarian, but then further down the track it'll tell people to eat meat:?Not to mention oh how wrong it is about the 'all animals being vegetarian' thing


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 15, 2007)

0_missy_0 said:


> I have to agree with you on this. I don't know whether to believe in the bible or not. It's so full of contradicting passages. The bible DOES say not to eat meat, and it DOES say that EVERY living thing on this earth is to be vegetarian, but then further down the track it'll tell people to eat meat:?Not to mention oh how wrong it is about the 'all animals being vegetarian' thing



I didnt listen too much in R.E but are we not also ment to eat fish on good friday??


----------



## xander (Jul 15, 2007)

I must say that horsey is really quite uninformed on sooo many things that it is quite hilarious.Im a vegeterian by choice and I dont really believe I have to give out 'facts'to justify why I dont eat meat.Im not hurting anyone am I by not eating meat?So why do meateaters get so worked up about vegeterians.Its insane and stupid.Also horsey you are going on about animals being killed when fields are plowed. What about all the animals killed when landclearing for cattle?What about all the day old chicken roosters that are killed in chicken farms?Also horsey cattle eat grain so therefore these grain fields are not only for human comsumption but also for feeding meat cattle also.


----------



## kelly (Jul 15, 2007)

Nicely said xander .
Unfortunately some people think before opening their mouths...erm or typing :lol:


----------



## Horsy (Jul 15, 2007)

> I must say that horsey is really quite uninformed on sooo many things that it is quite hilarious.Im a vegeterian by choice and I dont really believe I have to give out 'facts'to justify why I dont eat meat.Im not hurting anyone am I by not eating meat?So why do meateaters get so worked up about vegeterians.Its insane and stupid.Also horsey you are going on about animals being killed when fields are plowed. What about all the animals killed when landclearing for cattle?What about all the day old chicken roosters that are killed in chicken farms?Also horsey cattle eat grain so therefore these grain fields are not only for human comsumption but also for feeding meat cattle also.



That's not really the point. I'm not saying eating meat is good and much better for the environment. I'm merely saying how funny it is they convientantly forget about all the animals that get killed for their diet. I've said all this. I ALSO said that alot of the grain given to cattle is co**** and not fit for human consumption, that's why they feed it to animals.


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 15, 2007)

*Respect their right*

I think it is important for everyone to respect the right of Vege's and Vegans to eat what they want.

Now I'm going to get the fattest T-Bone I have and cook it up medium rare:lol:


----------



## beesagtig (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey, Jangles you've got your new thread!

"Who thinks Christianity is a load of bull"


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 15, 2007)

xander said:


> I must say that horsey is really quite uninformed on sooo many things that it is quite hilarious.Im a vegeterian by choice and I dont really believe I have to give out 'facts'to justify why I dont eat meat.Im not hurting anyone am I by not eating meat?So why do meateaters get so worked up about vegeterians.Its insane and stupid.Also horsey you are going on about animals being killed when fields are plowed. What about all the animals killed when landclearing for cattle?What about all the day old chicken roosters that are killed in chicken farms?Also horsey cattle eat grain so therefore these grain fields are not only for human comsumption but also for feeding meat cattle also.



You say your a vegetarian by choice... why is that? oh wait you also say 'dont really believe I have to give out 'facts'to justify why I dont eat meat'

So why post in a thread that is called...vegetarians: What are you doing it for?? isnt it pointless??


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 15, 2007)

beesagtig said:


> Hey, Jangles you've got your new thread!
> 
> "Who thinks Christianity is a load of bull"



I am considering, i am guessing the majority of people in this forum are Christian, so i wouldnt be picking on the minority!!! But then again, I dont feel that many people are passionate about religion as they used to be, so it might not even bother people!!!


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 15, 2007)

mrboajangles said:


> Just wondering why people are vegetarians? I think it is pointless and pretty silly really.
> I can understand if you dont like the taste of meat... but with so many delicious animals to choose from I find it hard to believe thats you hate the taste of them all!!!
> Maybe its a moral thing. Why but? Humans are designed to eat meat and vegies etc, if you look out our teeth you will see we have both Incisors and canines and molars!!
> We are also in a food chain we are above cows etc, just like snakes are above mice!!!
> ...


 

hahaha and I thought I made stupid threads.

way to go insalting people by saying what they do is silly.


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 15, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> hahaha and I thought I made stupid threads.
> 
> way to go insalting people by saying what they do is silly.



actually i just said I think its silly!!!
my opinion does not make it silly!!!


----------



## beesagtig (Jul 15, 2007)

mrboajangles said:


> I am considering, i am guessing the majority of people in this forum are Christian, so i wouldnt be picking on the minority!!! But then again, I dont feel that many people are passionate about religion as they used to be, so it might not even bother people!!!



So your'e out to **** people off?


----------



## kelly (Jul 15, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> hahaha and I thought I made stupid threads.
> 
> way to go insalting people by saying what they do is silly.




Love you





:shock:


----------



## mr burrito = god (Jul 15, 2007)

I still wanna know if horsy will eat horses


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 15, 2007)

*Order Here*

I'm getting the pop corn. $1.50 a bag. Who wants to place an order?:lol:


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 15, 2007)

beesagtig said:


> So your'e out to **** people off?



Come on, if people get peed of by this stuff they really need to grow some thicker skin or even easier just not read it!!! I do enjoy seeing peoples reactions to their beliefs or things they stand up for!! thats all, bit of fun!!!


----------

